# "Jaguar" Natural Fork Chabacano



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué mis amigos Resorteros

Here's a natural apricot, carved out from a very robust fork, profile leech, this wood never ceases to amaze with its beauty.

Being so beautiful I had to put a name to something meaningful to me, and I decided to put the name of my favorite American feline, I have named "Jaguar"

Here is some photic ...

JaguaR


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my...... really a masterpiece Amigo..!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Maestro Chepo that is so beautiful,this is one of your best shooters so far :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

i also really like your bracelet do you make those also?


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

It is stunning. Like a jaguar&#8230; deep golden reddish tan and marked with abundance of rings. Striking woodgrain. Splendidly carved.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Chepo, killing it again! Looks SO good bud, well done. 
What a beauty!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Stealthy . like a cat !


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

The grains in this one are just insane, and I love the way it looks to fit in the hand. A true master piece. Great job Chepo


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow it is a stunning piece of wood. Your expert carving skills have rendered a Masterpiece!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sr. Chepo, in this photo it looks like a hunting jaguar ready to spring on its prey. Spectacular work, Maestro!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Master Chepo, what to say? It is beautiful :wub:


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Honestly don't know if I have seen one as good as this.. ever. It's brilliant. Right up my street. Atb, Wally


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Sr. Chepo, in this photo it looks like a hunting jaguar ready to spring on its prey. Spectacular work, Maestro!


Tail in the air and everything! I cant stop admiring it.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Chepo, that is gorgeous! It seems that you keep raising the bar with each slingshot you produce!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Sr. Chepo, in this photo it looks like a hunting jaguar ready to spring on its prey. Spectacular work, Maestro!


 I was just thinking that. Gorgeous.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

No doubt...youare the master of NATURAL FORKS !


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

true cat, from nose to tail!

jazz


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Sr. Chepo, su resotera lo que muy bonito, muy bonito.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an AMAZING piece of art-wood!!!!

That slingshot is truly feline. BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Your craftsmanship is getting better all the time!!!

You're the true king of naturals!!! Que obra maestra!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Un abrazo ...Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What a great shooter, Chepo! Jaguar is a fitting name for this beauty! Dynamic and powerful shaped - awesome!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow stunning grain!!! Gorgeous work sir! What a blaster!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW!!! Truly amazing grains matched with superb craftsmanship. Thank you for sharing, Master Chepo.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Oh my...... really a masterpiece Amigo..!





bigron said:


> Maestro Chepo that is so beautiful,this is one of your best shooters so far :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> i also really like your bracelet do you make those also?


Muchas gracias amigos.



Poiema said:


> It is stunning. Like a jaguar&#8230; deep golden reddish tan and marked with abundance of rings. Striking woodgrain. Splendidly carved.





stinger said:


> Chepo, killing it again! Looks SO good bud, well done.
> What a beauty!





treefork said:


> Stealthy . like a cat !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ChapmanHands said:


> The grains in this one are just insane, and I love the way it looks to fit in the hand. A true master piece. Great job Chepo





Dayhiker said:


> Sr. Chepo, in this photo it looks like a hunting jaguar ready to spring on its prey. Spectacular work, Maestro!





E.G. said:


> Read your comments is fantastic, thanks to all.
> 
> Master Chepo, what to say? It is beautiful :wub:





1Wally said:


> Honestly don't know if I have seen one as good as this.. ever. It's brilliant. Right up my street. Atb, Wally





1Wally said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Sr. Chepo, in this photo it looks like a hunting jaguar ready to spring on its prey. Spectacular work, Maestro!
> ...





Nobodo said:


> Chepo, that is gorgeous! It seems that you keep raising the bar with each slingshot you produce!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

You sorry friends, I wanted to answer from my smartphone but shifted all, lol!

In summary, I thank each of your comments, it is very rewarding read. thank you very much to all


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Ninguna disculpas necesaria.

Pensé quizás que tenías problems con la computadora.









Tu Amiga


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Poiema said:


> Ninguna disculpas necesaria.
> 
> Pensé quizás que tenías problems con la computadora.
> 
> ...


Ever so gently, by the way happy Women's Day.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a natural beauty!!!
The organic shape and the grain go hand in hand really great!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nature's beauty at its glorious best!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Did I already comment on this one? Can't remember...that thing is hot. You and Fionda always blow my mind.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Pedaso panoplas tenes vos , es precioso Don Chepo :bowdown:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

NOTATOY said:


> Esa es una belleza natural !!!
> La forma orgánica y la marcha grano mano en mano realmente genial! Sigan con el buen trabajo!


Muchas gracias amigo



Dr J said:


> La belleza de la naturaleza en su gloriosa mejor!


Thanks Dr. J



alfshooter said:


> Pedaso panoplas tenes vos, es precioso Don Chepo :bowdown:


Que gran gusto saludarte tio Alfy, un abrazo canijote! jejejeje!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Smashtoad said:


> Did I already comment on this one? Can't remember...that thing is hot. You and Fionda always blow my mind.


Very kind coment friend, thank you


----------



## All Natural (Jan 9, 2013)

Its been a while since I have been on the forum but chepo69 your work is still amazing! Nice work man! -All Natural


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

How do I get the opportunity to own one of these pieces of absolute beauty ? Wow !!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

All Natural said:


> Its been a while since I have been on the forum but chepo69 your work is still amazing! Nice work man! -All Natural


Very friendly your words friend. thank you very much



Pauli said:


> How do I get the opportunity to own one of these pieces of absolute beauty ? Wow !!


Just enough of a slingshot was available for sale, and you were agree with friend price, it is not difficult.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work Chepo!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Chepo, I can see that you're still the same man who makes the best naturals on all of the slingshot forum. Classic lines of a resortera from Chepo. Fantastic! Also I am strongly impressed by that logo you burn into the wood.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't know if it's my tapatalk app but when you quoted my comment it was translated to spanish (I think) language that I don't speak. Anyway I had a great laugh! )


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Gran trabajo Chepo!


Gracias amigo Bambino Fiondero



Aras said:


> Chepo, veo que sigues siendo el mismo hombre que hace los mejores productos naturales en todo el foro honda. Las líneas clásicas de una resortera de Chepo. ¡Fantástico! También estoy muy impresionado por ese logo que quema en la madera.


That great pleasure to see you again Aras friend, thank you very much for kind words tua



NOTATOY said:


> Yo no sé si es mi aplicación Tapatalk pero cuando usted citó mi comentario fue traducido al español (creo) un lenguaje que no hablo. De todos modos yo tenía una gran carcajada! )


I guess it's because my settings to use the translator to interact in the forum, sometimes even when I try to hurry to answer without translated automatically, and therefore earns me up appointments translates into Spanish. sorry to bother you.


----------



## Shome (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful! 

Tell us what ammo you used on that cat?


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Senor Chepo esta bellissima honda. Eccellentissimo trabaco........Saludos.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

You do such beautiful work, every time!!!

I'm going to go pick a fork from the stash, and sharpen my tools.... I am officially Inspired!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Shome said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Tell us what ammo you used on that cat?


I usually use ground gather stones or marbles



keramos said:


> Senor Chepo esta bellissima honda. Eccellentissimo trabaco........Saludos.


Muchas gracias amigo



Lee Silva said:


> You do such beautiful work, every time!!!
> 
> I'm going to go pick a fork from the stash, and sharpen my tools.... I am officially Inspired!!!


Saludos amigo Lee Silva, muchas gracias


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice Masterpiece


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow Chepo. Your hands are magical. That is so nice. I can't imagine how many hours you have in this. Great job


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Themexicanshooter said:


> Nice Masterpiece


Thanks friend



DougDynasty said:


> Wow Chepo. Your hands are magical. That is so nice. I can't imagine how many hours you have in this. Great job


Muchas gracias amigo


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

This is a perfect example of why slingshots are considered pieces of art....Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Vly62 said:


> This is a perfect example of why slingshots are considered pieces of art....Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you very much friend, I appreciate that analogy


----------

